# How to get a square crop (exact)?



## I Simonius (Nov 2, 2008)

How does one go about getting an exact square crop?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 2, 2008)

Use the 1:1 aspect ratio with it Locked!

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 2, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Use the 1:1 aspect ratio with it Locked!
> 
> Don



sorry I dont understand (even though it is probably really obvious)
I see the aspect tool but how to get it to crop square, were exactly are the commands found?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 2, 2008)

IS, press R, or choose the crop tool in Develop, in the local adjustments panel at the top. Click the vertical double headed arrow at the far right of the 'Aspect' area. Select 1:1 from the drop down list. Ensure the padlock is 'closed'. (Edit: I agree, the display spacing there leaves a little to be desired, it's hard to see tha that double headed arrow goes with aspect ratio.)

(If 1:1 is not available, [I think it should be by default], you can add it, with 'Enter custom ...')


Oops, simul-posting with Don again.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you see the word Original and a closed Padlock? Between them are two little up and down arrows. Click on that and select 1:1 and keep the Padlock locked.

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 2, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> IS, press R, or choose the crop tool in Develop, in the local adjustments panel at the top. Click the vertical double headed arrow at the far right of the 'Aspect' area. Select 1:1 from the drop down list. Ensure the padlock is 'closed'. (Edit: I agree, the display spacing there leaves a little to be desired, it's hard to see tha that double headed arrow goes with aspect ratio.)
> 
> (If 1:1 is not available, [I think it should be by default], you can add it, with 'Enter custom ...')
> 
> ...



aah thanks I was trying ti click the  colon ":" after the word aspect and not getting much luck:roll::lol:


----------

